# Easeus Partition Master Pro Version 9



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Review of Easeus Partition Master 9.0​
Easeus has made their partitioning software available to Tech Support Guy for review. I wanted to give the software a review on a number of different systems to see how it preformed. Here are the systems used for the review;
System 1
Older AMD 3500+ using ide drives and running windows 2000 service pack 4 and rollup.
System 2
Modern AMD 965 overclocked to 3.9gig running dual SSD drives in raid0. Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit service pack 1
System 3 
Asus netbook running Intel Atom dual core 1.8gig. Windows 7 Home 32bit service pack 1.

The installation of the software on all three systems was very straightforward. In each case [even with windows 2000] no reboot was required. Prior to making any changes to partitions, I made a backup image of the drives that I was manipulating. If I encountered any problems editing partition sizes, it would be a simple task to restore the image of the disk or raid array. 
The Easeus software recommends having a backup prior to manipulating partitions. There is even a link to the Easeus web site for their backup software. In any case having a current backup is a very good idea even if you are not manipulating partitions.
Now on to the review; once installed the user interface is intuitive and easy to use. I resized partitions on all three systems without any problems whatsoever. In fact it was almost too easy. You make whatever changes you want; resize, copy, etc then click the "Apply" icon. It will then ask if you want to apply your changes. A resize of a partition does require a reboot however it was very quick and once the system was told to reboot, the operation was completely automatic without any needed user input.

Additional tools were a surface test of disks and the option to wipe a partition or disk. If doing a wipe of a drive or partition, Easeus gives you the option to choose the number of writes or passes to the disk or partition. A disk defrag utility is included with Easeus Partition Master 9. The defrag utility is very simple to use; I had it defrag a backup disk that had a number of very large files. The utility took approximately 15 minutes to complete a defrag on a disk with 210 gig of data files. Some of these were very large image files which can take a while to defrag.

The software has a boot disk option so you can make a linux type boot disk to perform rescue operations in the event windows becomes unbootable. The boot disk leads to my only real issue with the software. The boot disk does not recognize any raid array. It shows the two ssd drives as separate drives rather than a raid array. While not a real issue, including raid drivers for the boot or rescue disk would have been nice. To be fair however the need for the rescue disk use on a raid array is really pretty remote.
To sum it up, Easeus has a real winner in Partition Master 9. Easy to use and works with a variety of operating systems and disk types. The additional tools/utilities make this software a good investment. It can do the job of partitioning along with disk defragmentation, and disk wiping.

Here is a link to the Easeus site. They have demo versions available for evaluation.
http://www.easeus.com/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for writing this review, crjdriver!

Easeus has kindly offered to provide a few random TSG users with a free copy of the full version of Partition Master Pro. :up:

If you're interested, please reply back here and tell me what you'd use it for! We'll then pick some winners at random.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

We have XP SP3 running on a 5 year-old dual core and a whopping new mini-desktop running Win7 and we have large drives with no proper partitioning software - and we want to add an external 2TB drive. Throw in an older Vista laptop that we need to share files off of and it's quite the menagerie to partition and sort out so that we both have shared partitions we can co-access and use for personal uses. I think Easeus can offer us the flexibility that we don't have with native Windows partitioning software.


----------

